# Strange iPhone charger business



## Me76 (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought a new plug in iPhone charger off eBay as I needed a spare. I used it for the first time today and while it charged the phone fine, when I tried to use it while it was plugged in, the touch screen was all weird. When I touched the numbers to put my unlock code in it was I had to press above the one I wanted to get it to work and trying to scroll just made the screen go to the top and it was just generally weird. Like there was a force field or something

When I unplugged it the phone was fine again, but what caused this and will it fuck my phone up if I keep using it?  Should I send it back?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2012)

Yup, I'd send that back!


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2012)

Smartphones can throw a wobbly when you plug them into an iffy charger.  My S2 did something similar when I used a cheapo charger.


----------



## Corax (Feb 8, 2012)

Your iPhone can generate a force-field?

Blimey, you gotta hand it to Apple, they keep one step ahead.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Your iPhone can generate a force-field?
> 
> Blimey, you gotta hand it to Apple, they keep one step ahead.


 
iCharge, our most ACDC power yet...


----------

